# Need larger definition for New ICD-10 CPT



## gtaylor (Jan 16, 2014)

92524 Behavioral and qualitative analysis of voice and resonance

What does this include?  Does anyone have a greater definition of "Behavioral and qualitative analysis of voice and resonance"


----------



## gared111 (Jan 16, 2014)

From the new 2014 Coders Desk Reference...
(please excuse the typos, the desc is long & I am trying to do quickly)

"92521-92524  The physician takes a pt history, including speech and language development, hearing loss, and physical & mental development, and a physical exam is performed.  Speech & language evalls are conducted.  Assessment of any deficits is noted and a treatment plan for the pt is made that could involve speech therapy, hearing aids, etc.  In auditory processing disorders, the pt (usually children) cannot process the info heard due to a lack of integration between the ears and the brain, even though hearing may be normal.  Central auditory processing disorder (CAPD) is often confused w/ or functions as, an underlying factor to a number of learning disabilities.  In  92521, speech fluency, including stuttering and cluttering, is evaluated.  Report 92522 when eval of phonics and speech/sound production is performed.  Report 92523 when language comprehension is addressed in addition to the eval in 92522.  Report 92524 for eval of voice & resonance."

Better yet, here's a description from the 2014 Cpt Changes book...

"92524  Pt is interviewed to review and clarify the info provided by the intake materials.  a complete case history is obtained relative to changes of voice, including complaint and/or symptoms, onset, and development and causal, contributory and/or perpetuating factors (eg, health or  medical, lifestyle, environmental).  Pt or caregiver concerns and expectations are determined.  Signs of abnormal oral function and craniofacial abnormalities are identified (eg, cleft lip or palate, occult submucous cleft, neurogenic velopharyngeal dysfunction).  A systematic auditory-perceptual eval of voice & resonance quality is performed while having the pt produce a structured protocol comprised of voice & speech tasks that are designed to elicit salient features to differentiate voice & resonance disorders.  Standard scaling techniques are used to formally rate the resonance & vocal attributes of overall severity of dysphonia, roughness, breathiness, strain,  pitch & loudness.  The presence of any addtl vocal abnormalities (eg, hard glottal attack, diplophonia, tremor, spam) is documented & or described.  The nature (eg, hyper- or hyponasality) and the severity of any abnormalities in resonance are documented and or described.  Upper body & extrinsic laryngeal muscle tension are assessed through observation and palpation.  Voice and or speech facilitating techniques are used to assess the potential effectiveness of intervention strategies.  Other deficits are identified, nicluding speech sound production, language comprehension and expression, fluency, swallowing, and hearing.  Pre-service and intraservice info is analyzed and integrated to formulate findings and recommendatinos.  Results are documented."

Hope that helps


----------



## gared111 (Jan 24, 2014)

You're welcome!  I'm sure glad I spent all that time typing that out for you.  Common courtesy dictates a thank you would be in order.  Just sayin'.....


----------



## suemt (May 13, 2015)

I know it's a long time since you posted this, but thank you!


----------



## HLITZ (Jun 23, 2016)

*Is 92523 a 1 hour/ unit code or 15 minute code?*

Is 92523 a 1 hour/ unit code or 15 minute code?


----------



## Walker22 (Jun 23, 2016)

HLITZ said:


> Is 92523 a 1 hour/ unit code or 15 minute code?



92523 is not a timed code


----------

